# The North invades the South...Again...



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Well after finishing shooting with treaton on Monday, we had ourselves a little get together out at Stick and Wheel on Wednesday...turns out them Michigan folks only take about 3-4 days to thaw, as good old Melthusala wound up signing the only target of the day...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

He also brought along his son from Mt. Airy for a little field adventure...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Well after a heated battle it turns out that Melthusala still has something left for the young guns...narrowly edging out his son by a differential of 1 point for the 14 target unit:box:...thats 1 for the North...

Treaton and I had our usual battle as well....well this round went to Sarge:set1_punch:...though with that range in the back yard...I don't suspect I'll be able to say that very often this year... 

Oh and just for all of you in the cooler climes...the weather was right about 70 and sunny...perfect for a field round...:nyah:


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

They are some great guys from Michigan. They came up to Walton Park in 2006 and shot our State Tourny. I think everyone had a blast. Hope they come back to visit.

Kendall


----------



## Mandalorian (Apr 11, 2008)

I am Melthusala's son, and I just registered tonight, so I could say thanks to Pat & Tim for the nice afternoon shooting. It had been way too long since I shot much, but I have no excuses anymore! Stick & Wheel is only a few minutes from my work!

Kendall! it is great to see you are still around! I had a great time shooting up in VA with you and Tim a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to find any field and hunter courses around my area at the time, and with my work, I didn't shoot as much as I should have, and eventually my shooting had become sporatic at best.

I am grateful that my dad is able to come down and visit every once in a while and give me a kick in the pants to get me shooting again. Now I have a place to shoot, and people to shoot with! It should make it so much easier to stay with it.

Anyway, Thanks again to Pat and Tim for the invite yesterday and the great time shooting. I have a lot of improving to do, but will do my best.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Mandalorian said:


> I am Melthusala's son, and I just registered tonight, so I could say thanks to Pat & Tim for the nice afternoon shooting. It had been way too long since I shot much, but I have no excuses anymore! Stick & Wheel is only a few minutes from my work!
> 
> Kendall! it is great to see you are still around! I had a great time shooting up in VA with you and Tim a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to find any field and hunter courses around my area at the time, and with my work, I didn't shoot as much as I should have, and eventually my shooting had become sporatic at best.
> 
> ...


You're more than welcome...we enjoyed it probably as much as you did...welcome to the boards...

Get some vanes for those arrows and drop 'em off to me so I can get 'em re-fletched. That alone will be a big step forward...

You never told me your first round was with bulldog and phantom...archery royalty if there ever was any, you must have been looking at me and Tim like we were scrubs or something...

I hope to see you out shooting more...


----------



## Melthuselah (May 12, 2006)

Well I am back in the cold north again, got home last evening. It may be a while before I can shoot another field round unless I wear boots, real wet here now. I had a great time shooting with Pat and Tim. Great guys and two great courses. I think the southern air must not agree with me as I have yet to shoot a decent round in the south, but I still had a real good time and look for another chance to do it again. Don't you guys give Kevin (Mandalorian) too many pointers, we need to keep him humble. :wink: I am sure if he will get a chance to practice much I will not be able to stay ahead of him but that is fine if I can just continue to be out there. Thanks again Pat and Tim and I hope to see you again.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Call us any time Mel...


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

You guys have some awesome courses. There is probably only 2 courses in the entire state that are still set up and shootable.

That is just too cool.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks...it is awesome to have these ranges close...come on over to the east coast and give 'em a whirl...we can even hit the bowtie hilton and DCWC...

The two mentioned here are new within the last 2 years...I built Stick and Wheel with a little help from my 8 YO at a 3-d club. Treaton built his on his cow farm...

I just got tired of having to drive to DCWC (1.5 hours) to shoot. When this new club started in my area, I joined and started cutting...a bunch of work and some $$$ for bails later I've got a place to shoot field (until it gets sold out from under us)...but until then, I'm set...heck the club is 10 min. from work. I spend most of my lunch breaks there practicing...

All it takes is time and Money...


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Thanks...it is awesome to have these ranges close...come on over to the east coast and give 'em a whirl...we can even hit the bowtie hilton and DCWC...
> 
> The two mentioned here are new within the last 2 years...I built Stick and Wheel with a little help from my 8 YO at a 3-d club. Treaton built his on his cow farm...
> 
> ...


Kris and I have been talking about taking in the Hill Billy next year. Might Just have to make it a week long ordeal:grin:

And its seems on some days I contributing way more money than time Whoever said this was a cheap hobby obviously hadn't done it,cause they don't know crap.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

swerve said:


> And its seems on some days I contributing way more money than time Whoever said this was a cheap hobby obviously hadn't done it,cause they don't know crap.


Got that right...if you want to play anyway...

Don't you sleep??


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Got that right...if you want to play anyway...
> 
> Don't you sleep??


Working 7 days of swings. Gets me all screwed up on when to do what.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I worked an overnight shift for 5.5 years...that was about 5 hyears ago now, and my sleep still suffers from it...I know how you feel...


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

good news is I've got 2 more nights then off for 3 days. And the weather is gorgeous right now.


----------

